# I'm placing Doordash on the backburner now



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Pay sucks worse, like sharpened teeth and a dry tongue. Try getting off early with that feeling. Nope, I'll just wait for taxi customers.


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

Expectations of wealth, happiness & satisfaction in gig work is 
over rated


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

FaceBob said:


> Expectations of wealth, happiness & satisfaction in gig work is
> over rated


I'm praying for another massive shutdown, so I can be regarded as a VIP, then tipped as such!


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I'm praying for another massive shutdown, so I can be regarded as a VIP, then tipped as such!


U may want to consider a Plan B


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

FaceBob said:


> U may want to consider a Plan B


Like what?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Like what?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

FaceBob said:


> U may want to consider a Plan B


The way states are reopening there may be another shutdown.


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> The way states are reopening there may be another shutdown.


That's more of a pray rather than "plan".
Feds & States have categorically concluded they can Not afford another shutdown



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Like what?


Seriously, I wish I could offer U insight
but I'm clueless


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Door dash rates are back to normal here. Grub hub is back to normal. 
i just drive gh 167 dollars today little over 6 hours . And that was 11 am to 5 pm. Dinner is even better but its summer i want to enjoy the warm weather and go to the park. on dd i would of expected to earn 85 to 120 after i declined 500 offers .


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

FaceBob said:


> Seriously, I wish I could offer U insight
> but I'm clueless


Social Security is paying out in the morning. Maybe it will pick up some.


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Social Security is paying out in the morning. Maybe it will pick up some.


Hope is an attachment to a future that's already perfect.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> The way states are reopening there may be another shutdown.


 Here in Arizona new cases daily anywhere from 2000 to 3500. Opened up too quickly. All bars with no masks, no social distancing. Casino's had to shut down 3 because of a security guard's death. The protests etc. 
Ironically our Governor set mandate mask requirements. But yet he goes into a restaurant with 13-15 people at his table (not wearing a mask). It was on the news that he may have the virus. Then today Trump come to AZ and held a rally in North Phoenix nobody wearing masks including our Governor, sitting with Trump at the Roundtable! The virus doesn't care who you are!! Our stupid Governor is more worried about the economy than human health concerns, he's an IDIOT.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I've heard doordash pay is terrible This coming from someone that did it for while in the bay area. He was making about $17 an hour. It must be worse in less populated areas I would think.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

slowed way down in my market as well....6 hrs for 60 bucks....haha


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, DD is a train wreck and purdy much garbage as well. I was lucky enough to do $160 in 8 hours today. Tomorrow could be $100 in 8 hours. They absolutely have shit the bed and GH is crap here too. I've never been so turned off and frustrated as I have been lately with these garbage delivery app companies. I'm desperately working on a plan B and C. 🤬🤬


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I think it is starting to pick up again, with the news reporting increased Covid-19 infections. However, I turned down two-thirds of my pings this evening over low tippers.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I think it is starting to pick up again, with the news reporting increased Covid-19 infections. However, I turned down two-thirds of my pings this evening over low tippers.


It has been garbage for 2 weeks now, and with the heat blasting, not really worth it. I've been declining at least 75+ per night (probably same offers circulating). I think it will go back to normal when food starts sitting.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Pay sucks worse, like sharpened teeth and a dry tongue. Try getting off early with that feeling. Nope, I'll just wait for taxi customers.


Delivery is still a Cash Cow in the New Orleans market. Over the past 7 days I put in 22.5 hours on Waitr for $510.
Maybe you should give Waitr a shot. I see that it is available in Chattanooga.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> Delivery is still a Cash Cow in the New Orleans market. Over the past 7 days I put in 22.5 hours on Waitr for $510.


Makes sense...densely populated areas should have more demand.


----------

